# Autosmart reps....



## Ben_W (Feb 15, 2009)

Guys,

Won't be going to the show as I have to go out for a lot of Sunday but I'm needing some Autosmart PowerHD.......

Any AS reps going that I could meet to buy some somewhere?

Cheers


----------

